# Second chance 5mm suits



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We've got one more chance to order 5mm wetsuits at the discount price, so anyone that missed out on the Black Friday sale can still buy a 5mm pinnacle suit at thesale price of $109. Suits must be paid for by Sunday, and the suits should be in by December 8th.


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

I bought mine WAAAAAAY to early and missed out on this deal. Damn.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I got a chance to see these suits yesterday and they are a great Pinnacle suit for an unbelievable price. They will be perfect for winter, and you will never be able to beat this price.


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

I got one and love it! If you pass this up, you are really missing out. I dove the springs with no hood and my first dive was an hour with not even a shiver....until I got OUT of the water. The price is unbelieveable! I know how much they regularly cost and at that price, you should get one for yourself and one for your dive buddy!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I got mine! Can't wait to try it out!!

Thanks for the great deals this weekend.


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

Paid for mine they didn't have my size in. They are a great deal for that price. Almost feel guilty paying that low of a price, almost. Thanks MBT, yall are great as usual!


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Last Call.


----------



## jstbad (Sep 28, 2007)

Who is selling them???


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

MBT was but I believe the sale is over.


----------

